# Mediacenter Skin erstellen



## windl (8. Nov 2012)

Hi NG,

einmal eine Frage da ich nicht weiß wie ich das Problem angehen soll! Also jeder Denkanstoss ist gerne gesehen :bahnhof:
Ich habe mir in Java eine Stereoanlage/Mediacenter entwickelt die ich hier in diesem Forum auch schon vorgestellt habe.

Folgendes Problem:  Nun möchte ich gerne das Skin austauschen. Dies sollte nach Möglichkeit ähnlich Mächtig wie bei XBMC sein. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen könnte. Nur Icons austauschen kann es nicht sein. Es sollte ja auch möglich sein, ein komplett neues Menü zu designen und das nur mit Hilfe einer XML-Datei. 

Wie schon gesagt - ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Funktionieren könnte. 

Danke für die Hilfe
Uwe


----------



## TKausL (9. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

um das ganze Menü sowie Buttons und weitere J- oder Components zu verändern kommst du warscheinlich nicht drumrum, dir ein eigenes LAF zu schreiben.


----------



## windl (9. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ok - aber wie bekomme ich die Flexibilität hin? 
Wie schafft man es, nur aufgrund einer XML Datei ein scheinbar komplett neues Verhalten zu generieren?


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Nov 2012)

Also ich kenne das nur von Winamp und da hat man neben der XML Datei die sich um die Positionierung kümmert eine bestimmte Menge an Bitmap Grafiken die zur Darstellung genutzt werden. Das eigene LAF wirst du imho trotzdem schreiben müssen. Oder schau mal ob das in JavaFX vielleicht einfacher geht. Da kann man mit CSS arbeiten.


----------

